# VA rescues



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am looking for a list of rescues in Virginia for my parents who are looking for a dog. I would like recommendations of good rescues and warnings about other to avoid. Please send the latter in a PM. My parents are experienced dog people, but are not young anymore and are also raising my 4 year old nephew. I need rescue/foster homes that screen their dogs very well.

Thank you,


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Are they looking for a GSD, or another breed, or a mixed breed?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Their last dog was a lab/Dobe mix. They have lived with GSD and a Dobe previously. My dad has been looking at Dobe and Lab rescue. My mom wants a good dog that will be safe with my nephew, the neighborhood kids and, since she will end up with most of the work, that she can enjoy having around too. My dad wants a dog to take for walks and go to the park. Nothing really small. No dog aggression either. They have decided against a puppy and would prefer a young dog since, after losing their last dog at 9 to Hermangio, they are a bit worried about losing another in just a couple of years. Not breed in particular except nothing small. My dad loves my female Alexis.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

The Dobie rescue group in northern VA is called DARE and they are a great bunch of folks. 

Some of the larger all breed rescues in this area use kennels rather than foster homes, so you might want to avoid them if you are looking for a group that really knows the personalities of their dogs.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Reach out rescue is all breed and eval dogs very well, they sometimes get cell dogs that have been thru basic obedience etc. We are all around. Take a look.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you. They actually were looking at DARE. 

My mom used to work for the shelter in her area so she has contacts through them and a few others in the area. 

Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Can any of you recommend a lab rescue in VA? You can send PM. There are quite a few and, I am sure there are good and bad in labs too. That seems to be the direction they are leaning. For some reason my father has decided that GSD are not cuddly enough. ????


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I know that there are two fairly large groups that do Lab rescue in this area. I used to help one of them, many years ago, with evaluations and home visits, but I can't remember which group I used to help out. 

I think they follow the same basic principles in their adoption methods.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you think of the name please let me know. 

I think they just need to be patient and the right dog will come alone. My father misses his walking partner and having a dog around so he is pushing. 

Thank you,


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Is Pittsburgh too far???? it is 4-5 hours to DC....my (ex) sister-in-law does Dobie rescue and really evaluates and understands the dogs in her care...'if Dobes are still in the running


Lee


----------

